# Holiday Deals?



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

A friend asked if Apple has any holiday deals on their merchandise.
I have only bought there one time.She plans to buy 2 iPads for Xmas gifts.
In Best Buy last wk,the salesman said they didn't have any iPads & advised
me to call the Apple store before going there,as they might also be sold out.
Maybe the friend should forget the deals & order early for the holidays.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never ever seen Apple having holiday discounts.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The only time Apple has discounts is Thanksgiving.


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the Apple info. Friend will wait till mid Nov to order the iPads.
I love reading about them,but haven't decided on buying.Waffle is me....PL


----------

